

35+ Techniques to enhance your php code - silv3r_m00n
http://www.binarytides.com/blog/35-techniques-to-enhance-your-php-code/

======
garyrichardson
A bunch of cargo cult ideas and otherwise terrible advice. Looks like it was
written for PHP4.

There is almost no justification for any of these techniques and they don't
come close to PHP best practices.

For example, "1. Do not use relative paths , instead define a ROOT path", what
advantage does this provide? Use an autoloader. Furthermore:

    
    
      define('ROOT' , pathinfo(__FILE__, PATHINFO_DIRNAME));
    

Is completely redundant. If you move your file, you might as well just keep
using your relative path.

I'm going to stop there.. but just about every technique misses the point.

